# Yay for snow days!



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

First snow of the season, so pretty out, unfortunately it wont last. I'm suprised I only ran into couple people walking outside, people here are paranoid when little snow falls, even though the roads were clear.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics! Sure would be nice if we could get some snow here in Denver


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome Pictures!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Great photo's. Gosh, it looks sooo cold, but sooo beautiful. You know, does Uno ever take a bad photo?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks 

No, I dont think theres ever a bad photo of Uno, I wish I was as photogenic:wink:
it actually wasnt very cold at all, maybe 35, just looks like it because of the overcast.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Great pics! Uno is so stinkin' handsome. What an idyllic little walk you went on!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

As always, I can expect nothing but gorgeous pics when Unosmom is behind the camera!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

A friend of mine has a Weim also. What kind of coat is that? It looks like it covers the underneath really well!

Thanks for the info
G & K


----------

